# 2015 NBA Playoffs - Discussion



## coolman302003

Let's discuss away...


----------



## Stewart Vernon

It's always hard to pick against the Spurs... and I like them, so I don't root against them anyway. Golden State has been strong all season, though... I hope at least we get to a Spurs/Warriors Western Conference finals.

In the east... harder to say. Atlanta has been the frontrunner all season... but they lost a player to injury recently, and I wonder if that rocks the boat. Nothing against LeBron, but I just don't "trust" Cleveland the same way you could trust Miami the last few years... I hope Rose stays uninjured for the playoffs, Chicago has a good chance if he does. I guess my rooting interest would be for an Atlanta/Chicago eastern final.

Unless something strange happens, I expect to be rooting for whomever comes out of the West in the finals... I expect that to be the Spurs or the Warriors and there's a lot to like with both of those teams in the finals. I have no strong feelings about the east at all.


----------



## AntAltMike

There are pathetic fans in Boston who think it is a good thing that they made the playoffs. A month ago, they looked like the 6th seed in the lottery, where they would have a 20% chance of drafting in the top 3 and a 40% chance of drafting 6th. Now, they draft 16th. Quite often, prohibitive favorites let up in game 4 on the road, so the Celts might win a game. Big deal. What good does it do to get playoff experience for a bunch of subs who will be subs somewhere else in a couple of years?


----------



## inkahauts

Because the celtics also have rookies that will be around for a while. 

And don't tell me you can't still get good players out of the lottery. Look at Jordan clarkson. That's a huge get at the end of the second round. 

I would love to see the Clippers at least make the western conference finals. I think golden state will win it all. And Id be happy with Chicago coming out of the east since Pau plays there now and I've always like what he did for my Lakers Otherwise couldn't care less as long as a west team wins it all. Oh except Huston. I want them to fail. Dwight doesn't ever deserve to win.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Boston appears to have played about as good as anyone in the east down the stretch, no? That being the case, I think the playoff experience will be good for them... and it might help them attract some free agent talent if they decide to go that route to go along with the young good players they have.

The lottery is a crap shoot... how many recent #1 picks haven't done well? Didn't Cleveland get a couple of #1 picks in a row at one point and it didn't really help them until LeBron came back this season.

I'd rather have a team good enough to make the playoffs and build from there than have a team so bad they get the #1 pick and nothing else to go with that player.


----------



## Laxguy

Well, I am a fair weather fan of the Warriors, and living where I now do, I don't get to see them (the Kings have this territory) much. Except now. It's fun to watch Curry.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Wow... the discussion here died just as the excitement built!

Washington kicking the Raptors all over the place... the only road team leading their series (until earlier tonight) and they might sweep!

Boston giving Cleveland all they can handle... were never going to win, but really impressive to me and tends to back up my feelings on why it was good for Boston to make the playoffs. They will have good experience going into next season with a solid roster.

San Antonio... who after game one people (once again) were saying "they are too old"... suddenly became young again. They're almost newborns again after tonight! Could have won by 40 if they wanted...

Last, but not least... Really impressed with the Pelicans... they should be a force in future years... but what an incredible game by Golden State to come back and win and go up 3-0 in that series. When you're down 20 in the 4th... and still down 17 with about 6-7 minutes to go... in the NBA, that's a game you rest your guys and call it a night and start preparing for the next game... but Golden State refused to do that... while some Pelicans collapse due to inexperience certainly helped... most other NBA teams would not have capitalized on that and would have already given up the game.

Even with most series being 3-0, this first round is more exciting and interesting to me than I can remember in recent year.... and I didn't even mention the Bulls and Rose maybe (knock on wood) being finally close to himself again.


----------



## inkahauts

Golden state. Man they are above everyone else IMHO. I see them taking it all this year. 

The last time I saw a team play that way in the fourth after a terrible three quarters and just act like we want to win this and will was my Lakers against Portland in a game seven. That was the game that propelled the Lakers to win three strait IMHO. 

San Antonio was just on fire tonight. I expect Clippers to win next game and for this thing to go seven. We'll see though. 

And I'll write off Huston and Dallas. Any team trying to win simply by out scoring isn't going to run deep into the playoffs.


----------



## coolman302003

I always enjoy reading the many different and interesting statistics, records, streaks etc. 
http://www.basketball-reference.com/

http://www.basketball-reference.com/friv/playoffs.cgi
The above site gives Golden State a 49.9% of winning it all this year. Followed by Atlanta, Cleveland, San Antonio and Chicago rounding the top 5. It's updated every morning.

As many know any team down 3-0 has never come back to win the series. Only 8 teams have come back from down 3-1 to win the series. Which is why you see the teams trailing 3-0 at the bottom of the chart (at the above site) with very low %'s or even 0% of winning 1st round and later rounds.

San Antonio has won 84% of their playoff series (16 of 19) since Coach Pop became head coach when leading 2-1 in a series. Of course anything can happen. I'm sure Clippers aren't going to give up and go out easy that's for sure. Spurs were 12-0 this past regular season when holding opponents to under < 40% FG shooting. Holding LAC to only 34% FG shooting was really huge and played a large part of why we won game 3 yesterday; of course Leonard's career high 32 points helped, in addition. The edge is definitely in favor of San Antonio in this series now but I wouldn't be surprised if it went 7 games. I expect Chris Paul and Blake Griffin will come out and play a lot stronger in game 4 tomorrow.

Golden State is playing exceptional though I have to admit, and the fourth quarter comeback was amazing and rare. I also think Steve Kerr is doing a spectacular job in his first year as head coach, loads of respect for him. For those that may not know Steve played with San Antonio for 4 seasons. Curry has a really good chance of winning the MVP award this year. I think they get it done in probably 5 games or sweep in the 1st round vs. Pelicans.

Houston is going to win the first round probably in sweep fashion. Interestingly, San Antonio hasn't eliminated Houston in a playoff series before (however) not sure it's a fair comparison considering they haven't played them since 1995. They have only met head-to-head in the playoffs 3 times all time, in 1980, 1981 & 1995, respectively. If we beat LAC it should make for an interesting series. Houston would have home court advantage (won the SW division) but I think many know that San Antonio has proved they can win on the road.

I think even with Al Horford injured (for ATL), Atlanta and Cleveland would be a great matchup in the Eastern Conf. Finals. I generally don't root for any teams in particular in the Eastern Conf. but I would root for Atlanta in ECF if they make it because I want Coach Budenholzer (who was San Antonio's former assistant coach for 18 seasons) to be successful. Atlanta is lucky to have him as he gained tons of invaluable experience at SA.

I haven't seen much discussion of the Memphis vs. Portland series, but I think Memphis could potentially win several games vs. Golden State. If they end up playing them in the next round I wouldn't be surprised to see it go 6 or 7 games. Memphis is usually pretty underrated in the playoffs, I think mainly since they have never won a division, conference or championship title in the past. They also play in (arguably) the toughest division in the Western Conf. They definitely could be due though. Probably won't get past Golden State but I think they would give them a close series. I do think Memphis will get past the Blazers relatively easy with key injuries really hurting the Blazers chances this year.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I can see the Clippers playing better... they can't play worse!  Unless San Antonio (knock on wood) suffers a major injury, though, I think they have righted the ship for this series... even if it goes 6 or 7 games, I don't think the Clippers have it in them to win. San Antonio is one of those teams that doesn't beat itself... you have to outplay them... which the Clippers did in game 1... but game 2 the Spurs showed grit with people fouling out and in the locker room... game 3 fired on all cylinders. I don't expect 40-point blowouts nor do I expect everyone in foul trouble again... but that still ends up with the Spurs being the favorite in my mind.

I have kind of ignored Memphis/Portland. Neither of those teams is "sexy" right now... nothing against Memphis, I know they have made a good showing in the playoffs several times recently... I just can't help but think of them, unfortunately, as afterthoughts to Golden State and San Antonio.


----------



## lwilli201

Blake Griffin has a history of leg problems. I noticed he had both legs wrapped at the end of game three with the Spurs. Is this a great concern for the Clippers?


----------



## Laxguy

All righty, then! Your fair weather Warriors fan congratulates his former hometown team on a 4-0 run. Next series should be interesting!


----------



## joshjr

Stewart Vernon said:


> *I can see the Clippers playing better... they can't play worse!  Unless San Antonio (knock on wood) suffers a major injury, though, I think they have righted the ship for this series... even if it goes 6 or 7 games, I don't think the Clippers have it in them to win. San Antonio is one of those teams that doesn't beat itself... you have to outplay them... which the Clippers did in game 1... but game 2 the Spurs showed grit with people fouling out and in the locker room... game 3 fired on all cylinders. I don't expect 40-point blowouts nor do I expect everyone in foul trouble again... but that still ends up with the Spurs being the favorite in my mind.*
> 
> I have kind of ignored Memphis/Portland. Neither of those teams is "sexy" right now... nothing against Memphis, I know they have made a good showing in the playoffs several times recently... I just can't help but think of them, unfortunately, as afterthoughts to Golden State and San Antonio.


I think the Spurs are favored but I think the Clippers have what it takes to get past San Antonio. They do have to play good to beat them but should they meet Golden State in the playoffs they will need to play good to beat them as well. I think this series will tell us if the Clippers really have what it takes to win a championship. Dont forget that Dallas gave San Antonio all they could handle last year in the playoffs. It has been the best series so far by far. I do like that with the series tied at 2-2 that the Clippers have home court advantage but that dont mean alot when its a team like the Spurs. I look for a strong finish to the series and hope the Clippers move on to the next round.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Yeah, I am expecting 7 games now that it is 2-2... I still think the Spurs are in a good position, they know they can win anywhere if they play all-out. Clippers really need Chris Paul to play consistently, and he hasn't really shown he can do that yet... IF the Clippers do get by the Spurs, they will have proved something.


----------



## inkahauts

The more games I have seen the more I pick golden state. The east teams are struggling to close out. Golden state leaped two years of experience coming back in that one game. 

Cleveland will have a tough series without love. 

Clippers I think will pull this out now. Paul wants it bad and will stay focused and they will wear down the Spurs. 

I expect Huston will go six games now and be dismissed in the second round. 

I kind of want to see Milwaukee go seven games but don't see them winning the series. Same with Brooklyn. But at least it'd be interesting.


----------



## inkahauts

The more games I have seen the more I pick golden state. The east teams are struggling to close out. Golden state leaped two years of experience coming back in that one game. 

Cleveland will have a tough series without love. 

Clippers I think will pull this out now. Paul wants it bad and will stay focused and they will wear down the Spurs. 

I expect Huston will go six games now and be dismissed in the second round. 

I kind of want to see Milwaukee go seven games but don't see them winning the series. Same with Brooklyn. But at least it'd be interesting.


----------



## joshjr

Stewart Vernon said:


> Yeah, I am expecting 7 games now that it is 2-2... I still think the Spurs are in a good position, they know they can win anywhere if they play all-out. Clippers really need Chris Paul to play consistently, and he hasn't really shown he can do that yet...* IF the Clippers do get by the Spurs, they will have proved something.*


Agreed. If they cant beat the Spurs, I dont think that gives much hope if they reach Golden State. I do think if they beat the Spurs that gives them great confidence in the next round. I think the 2nd round would be easier for them than the first. Golden State may be in the drivers seat but someone like the Clippers could challenge them. It would be another tuff series were LA has to leave it all on the line and give it everything they got to win it. What better way to make it to the NBA finals though then to know you fully earned it. I am not interested in the east teams at all. I dont see the Champs coming from the East this year. I think it would be nothing short of a miracle if they did win it all.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Yeah, I feel the same about having to beat the best to beat the best. I don't count it against a team IF they face a lower seed because another team pulled an upset... but I like it more when the winning team had to play the tougher road. I always root for my team, never against a potential future opponent. If my team can't beat them, they don't deserve it.

Also feel the same about the eventual champ coming from the West... now more than ever, with Love out and Cleveland on the edge of the cliff. I don't see how Cleveland overcomes this to even get to the finals, but if they do I wouldn't give them much of a chance. It's hard to imagine anyone in the east beating anyone in the west in a best of seven at this point.


----------



## coolman302003

Very close game on Tuesday, really glad the Spurs were able to edge it out in LA. If DJ hadn't touched the ball on the rim a tad early (resulting in basket interference) it very well could have been a different outcome. Also, us getting the offensive rebound off the missed FT was yet another huge play. I also felt we were at least able to slow Chris Paul down much better than the previous game, IIRC he only had 4 points at halftime. We also finally got the three point shots to start falling in the game 11/23 (48%) and the the Clippers only made 1/14 (7%). I thought our guys off the bench stepped up big, in addition. Interesting note, coming into game 5, the Spurs had won 6 straight game 5's over the last 3 seasons. This entire first round series has been very very close, pretty much back and forth the entire games (except...Game 3 where we did dominate). It's been a very tough series overall for the first round, but we do have a great opportunity to close it out tonight on the home court. The close out games though are always the hardest, just glad since we got game 5 in LA that we have 2 chances (if needed). I think we should win tonight at home but I'm expecting another very close and competitive game from the tip...to the final buzzer. :righton: I do really hope that we start out much stronger in the opening quarter and not get down by 14 like we did in game 5. 

I didn't get a chance to watch the Atlanta/Brooklyn game, but did see the highlights etc. I wouldn't be surprised if this one doesn't go to a game 7, Brooklyn very well may win the next one at home on Friday, Jack and Johnson have really improved a lot (for Brooklyn) since the series started. I do think ATL will end up winning the series in the end though. 

I did watch the Memphis/Portland game and thought Memphis played pretty well but not great, I know they jumped out to a nice lead early but let Portland right back into the game by the 2nd qtr I believe. Memphis also only made 1 3PT FG shot the entire game. Memphis did close out the game pretty well at the end and made most of the crucial FT's. I do think they are definitely the better matchup for Golden State as Portland struggled tremendously in many of the early game in the series (causing the 3-0 deficit); L. Aldridge struggled pretty much the entire series, in addition. I think IF Memphis can get Conley back (from injury) they were saying possibly by game 3 (in Memphis) they can possibly give Golden State a close series, I do think Golden State will very likely prevail in the end and advance to the WCF but I do not think it will be a sweep. I would anticipate it going 6 or 7 games. I think if Memphis can at least split 1-1 the first 2 with GS I think it will probably be a good series, now if they go down 0-2..well then maybe not. We shall see...


----------



## AntAltMike

Bulls, Bucks. I just pulled up the box score. Wow! The Bucks starters played just 35% of the minutes. How is that even possible? Did the coach throw up the white flag in the second quarter?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

It's always weird to me how NBA series can go alternating games OR one team wins a couple in a row then another wins a couple, then suddenly one team wins by 50! It's just crazy. I get ebb and flow and adjustments and all... but it's hard to see how you can be good enough to be in a series 3-2 and then lose by that much. How do you win 2 games if you can lose one by 50?

I think things are still looking good for Golden St vs San Antonio in the West... If possible, I believe both teams might have an easier time in the 2nd round than they did in the first. I know Golden St swept, but they had some tight games with New Orleans. I think with the 1st round under their belts they will come out on all cylinders for the next round. I feel the same about San Antonio. I keep thinking about last year where Dallas pushed them HARD to 7 games and could really have won that series, but then San Antonio practically cruised the rest of the way even through the finals.


----------



## AntAltMike

The Celtics have been in a couple of series in which they murdered the other team in game 1 But lost the series. When they killed the Lakers game 1 back in 1987, when Scott Wedman went 11 for 11, I remember Pat Riley poiinting out that when Wedman made his first basket, the score was already somethng like 52-29 and then he added, "I've seen Scott Wedman hit eleven shots in a row before,but when Greg Kite goes 3 for 5, with a hook shot over Kareem, you know it isn't your night."


----------



## inkahauts

Well Clippers have made it very interesting!

And Chicago just realized what was going on and the Bucks didn't.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

That Bulls series was just weird. I mean... Chicago goes up 3-0 after a double-overtime win mixed in... then Bucks win the next 2. Think about that... it could just as easily have been the Bucks up 3-2 as it was the Bulls... then Bulls win game 6 by 54 points, and as Barkley said it wasn't even that close!

I've seen series where one team gets a 20 point win and then the other team gets a 20 point win... that at least makes a kind of sense if both teams are good and you figure they alternated off nights... I can't even remember a 50+ point win in the playoffs... and certainly not one that lopsided after a lot of close games.

Meanwhile... I really thought San Antonio might finish that series off last night. It's a good and interesting series when you figure each team is 2-1 on the OTHER team's court! The winner of the series will at-best be 2-2 at home, but if San Antonio wins they would be 3-1 at the Clippers for the series!


----------



## inkahauts

Eh I have seen this before. The bucks just didn't have the mentality. But they will be stronger next year I think. I recall my Lakers losing by about 40 to Boston a few years ago in the final game before winning the next two years.....


----------



## joshjr

Clippers gotta play their hearts out Saturday if they wanna beat the champs and move on. If they win, they will have earned it for sure. Man I hope its their time to get past the Spurs. I would love to see the Clippers vs the Warriors in the Western Conference Finals.


----------



## inkahauts

Honestly both teams need to play their hearts out if they want to move on. It won't be easy for either team....


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I can always be wrong... but all things being equal, if the Clippers and the Spurs play to their capabilities, I feel like the Spurs are the better team. Clippers have a couple of better individual players (Paul is better than Parker right now, and Griffin should be better than Duncan at his age) but the whole rest of the Spurs team is better than anyone else on the Clippers. So if everyone gives their best, the Spurs should have a greater sum-of-their-parts.


----------



## joshjr

Stewart Vernon said:


> I can always be wrong... but all things being equal, if the Clippers and the Spurs play to their capabilities, I feel like the Spurs are the better team. Clippers have a couple of better individual players (Paul is better than Parker right now, and Griffin should be better than Duncan at his age) but the whole rest of the Spurs team is better than anyone else on the Clippers. So if everyone gives their best, the Spurs should have a greater sum-of-their-parts.


Dont underestimate the scoring capabilities of Reddick and Crawford. The only other Spur that compairs to them that you didnt name is Leonard. Those guys are better than Ginobli, Belenelli, Green, etc.


----------



## sigma1914

Reddick is not better than Ginobli.... no way. Josh.


----------



## joshjr

sigma1914 said:


> Reddick is not better than Ginobli.... no way. Josh.


To each their own. I would take Reddick myself.


----------



## inkahauts

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## inkahauts

joshjr said:


> To each their own. I would take Reddick myself.


At their primes? Ginobli wins IMHO. Today? Not so much....


----------



## coolman302003

As a fan, of course you never want to see your team lose. But these were two of the best teams in the Western Conf. and VERY closely matched throughout the series. I think we may end up looking back and saying this was maybe the most competitive series in the entire playoffs. It was so close though, this series really came down to a couple of plays, 50/50 balls, a couple of key calls etc.
Overall it was a great series and both teams really played their tails off (especially in game 7), even for us Spurs fans who hate the end result, but the Clippers earned it. As always, thanks to Coach Pop and the rest of the Spurs players for always being professional class acts after the game ended. Doc and Chris and the rest of the team all showed great respect and spoke highly of our team as well after the game/during press conferences. You love to see that as a fan.  :righton:

I know there will probably be some changes afoot that will happen during the off season but I'm hoping at least Tim, Manu, Tony, Kawhi, Boris and Danny all come back next year. Several are going to be free agents but I feel most will get deals signed to stay in SA. I also wouldn't be surprised or shocked if some decide to retire either, Matt Bonner or Manu for example. I also don't think our head coach is going anywhere either. 

If we would have won and advanced to the Conf Semi Finals my (completely unbiased) prediction is that we would have beat Houston in 5 or 6 games and in the end unfortunately come up short to Golden State in the Conf. Finals in most likely a close series going 6 or 7 games. Golden State very well may end up winning the Finals this year.


----------



## inkahauts

I think the same with the Clippers. I expect them to win the next round in under seven and then probably lose in seven to golden state. But it'll be so close...

The Spurs are the model program for most the league. And Pop will coach for a long time. I'm guessing another ten years or so. Then one day he will just say he's done out of nowhere. Kind of like Slone did in Utah I think. But probably at the end of a season instead of the middle of one. 

And Tim better be back. He's still to dang good.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I was wrong... but not in the way I thought I was. I had said I thought if both teams played to their strengths and capabilities, that I thought the Spurs were the better overall team... but it didn't shake out that way. You'd be hard pressed to argue that each team didn't get the most out of everyone last night... and Chris Paul was even literally hamstrung for pretty much the whole game.

I liked both coaches after the game... you get the feeling Pop was sincere about hating to lose, but being glad for the other team... and Doc made good points about there being no technical fouls or crazy fights and stuff... it might have been the only series where players on both teams didn't hate each other at some point.

As I had said earlier, the Clippers did have to earn it... the Spurs didn't lose... they just got beat by a better team on that night. Also, I believe each team only won back-to-back once... Except for the weird blowout game, every game could have gone either way... and two games essentially ended on offensive goal-tending calls... correct calls... but showing how each fraction of a second really counted.

I don't know how to feel about Houston/Clippers. I would have given the Spurs an edge for experience in that series... but without that, it's hard to say. Houston has played a lot better than I would have thought... but LA is impressive with the grit in winning this series. LA should find Houston to be an "easier" opponent... I don't mean "easy" but compared to the Spurs... Houston will sometimes make mistakes and beat themselves... the Spurs weren't going to do that... so LA has a little more flexibility in this next series and not have the possession-to-possession pressure.


----------



## inkahauts

I think the Clippers got a LOT of experience in this series that Huston does not have yet....


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Color me surprised... I had predicted the possibility of Houston beating themselves... but even I figured the Clippers would have a hard time last night without Chris Paul. Simply amazing that the Clippers won so seemingly easily without Paul at all. IF that's an indication of their focus, Houston could already be done before Chris Paul takes the floor again!

Meanwhile... not at all surprised that the Bulls won the first game against Cleveland... LeBron is good enough to win a couple of games almost entirely on his own, but I don't see them winning the series down too many people.


----------



## coolman302003

coolman302003 said:


> *I think IF Memphis can get Conley back (from injury)* they were saying possibly by game 3 (in Memphis*) they can possibly give Golden State a close series*, I do think Golden State will very likely prevail in the end and advance to the WCF but I do not think it will be a sweep. I would anticipate it going 6 or 7 games.* I think if Memphis can at least split 1-1 the first 2 with GS I think it will probably be a good series*, now if they go down 0-2..well then maybe not. We shall see...


Well.... Memphis has MIke back (wearing the mask) and they split the first 2, giving GS their first loss in Oracle since January 2015.... Now shifting back to Memphis for the next 2, I think this one is going to be a close series going 6 or 7 games with GS still probably edging out and advancing to WCF in the end. Congrats to Steph Curry on MVP Award, I figured he would end up getting it and very well deserved.
Honestly though GS doesn't normally play like they did in Game 2 and the poor 3 pt shooting is pretty rare for them...so that may have just been an rare "off" night.


----------



## Laxguy

One can hope so! This one does!


----------



## inkahauts

They had also won five strait in the playoffs. The only team to make it to the finals without a loss (all best of seven series) I believe is the Lakers in 2001. That team was ridiculous and never would have lost any games had they not been off for 10 days or whatever that was. 

I have every confidence golden state will bounce back. In fact I wouldn't be surprised if they won the next three. 

But they where not going to go 16-0. I suspect it'll be closer to 16-5


----------



## joshjr

Looks like no Chris Paul tonight either. Time to see what LA can do without him again. I think it says alot of LA wins a 2nd time in Houston without Paul playing. I look for Houston to play with alot more energy and sense of urgency in this game. I hope LA comes prepared and can keep up. Both teams played pretty sloppy in game 1 in my opinion. What was odd was that even though LA played so sloppy they had a pretty high score. Cant wait to see how game 2 goes. Go Clippers!


----------



## coolman302003

Well, all the Conf. Semi Finals series are now tied up at 1-1 through the first two games... I'm sure the Golden State/Memphis series probably won't remain that way for very long though


----------



## coolman302003

Clippers weren't able to sustain the lead they had in the 3rd quarter and allowed Houston to fire back and win in the end. Harden had a really big 4th quarter as well even with the foul trouble. Overall though LAC still played pretty well considering they didn't have Chris Paul just didn't close out the 4th quarter great. There sure was a lot of free throws shot in that game, 96 attempts combined both teams... Majority from intentional fouling.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Seems to me... if you're the Clippers, you're happy that you went 1-1 AT Houston without Chris Paul... you have to think coming home and getting Paul back bodes well. IF you're Houston, you should be a bit more concerned that you only got 1 game at home with the other team arguably missing their best player. This could just as easily have been 2-0 Clippers... and what might have been IF Rivers hadn't tripped over himself on that layup drive when the Clippers were only down 4?

Memphis... Conley was impressive. Playing good, but playing good so soon after the surgery he had AND having to wear the protective mask... and as someone joked during the highlights... Conley hurt his leg at one point late in the game BUT one-legged one-eyed Conley was still so much better than his substitute was. I think Memphis played inspired because of his return. This might be a tougher series than I anticipated with him back in the lineup... but I still think Golden State will get this one done.

Washington... they got a 1-1 split and managed to rest John Wall... that works for them since they were in the same kind of boat as the Clippers, playing away and getting a split before coming home.

Surprised Cleveland appeared to win so easily to tie that one at 1-1... IF they can do that, they should be better when they get their suspended player back, even without Love. I still favor the Bulls in that series, but it's a little dicey from one day to the next since Chicago can be unpredictable.


----------



## coolman302003

Wow! All series are tied at 2-1 now, with the lower seeds all leading after 3 games...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/597242556058042368
And we had 2 buzzer beaters in the past two game 3's, one from Derrick Rose and the other by Paul Pierce!

I guess it's safe to say that the next game for each of the respective teams that are trailing are almost "must wins." (Golden State, Atlanta, Cleveland and Houston)

Golden State wow they had their chances in game 3 for sure especially in the 4th qtr. A lot of turnovers, missed shots, and even a few missed FT's really hurt them. Memphis overall though played well and made a lot of crucial shots. Gasol banking in a three, eh? (only his 4th the entire year) Memphis is usually a fairly underrated team in the playoffs but I think they have proved that they have a chance to win this series in the past 2 games. Golden State desperately needs to win the next one, and I would expect them too but they definitely are going to need Curry and Thompson to play a lot better than they did in the past 2 games. If they clean up the easy mistakes though, I expect it tied 2-2 heading back to Oakland for game 5. We will find out though Monday night...

Oh and how bout Austin Rivers breakout game the other night? I know most definitely didn't expect that coming from him. J.J. Reddick was tremendous for LAC as well, overall he's a terrific 3pt shooter.

Atlanta... Just a little too late, but there bench really stepped up (in the 4th qtr) to help them come back and make it a close game. In the end they still outscored the Wiz 35-18 in the 4th quarter despite the loss...


----------



## coolman302003

The conference finals matchups are finally set now&#8230;

*Eastern Conference Finals*
(1) Atlanta vs. (2) Cleveland
Game 1 -- Wed. May 20, Cleveland at Atlanta, 8:30 p.m., TNT
Game 2 -- Fri. May 22, Cleveland at Atlanta, 8:30 p.m., TNT
Game 3 -- Sun. May 24, Atlanta at Cleveland, 8:30 p.m., TNT
Game 4 -- Tue. May 26, Atlanta at Cleveland, 8:30 p.m., TNT
Game 5 * -- Thu. May 28, Cleveland at Atlanta, 8:30 p.m., TNT
Game 6 * -- Sat. May 30, Atlanta at Cleveland, 8:30 p.m., TNT
Game 7 * -- Mon. June 1, Cleveland at Atlanta, 8:30 p.m., TNT

*Western Conference Finals*
(1) Golden State vs. (2) Houston
Game 1 -- Tue. May 19, Houston at Golden State, 9 p.m., ESPN
Game 2 -- Thu. May 21, Houston at Golden State, 9 p.m., ESPN
Game 3 -- Sat. May 23, Golden State at Houston, 9 p.m., ESPN
Game 4 -- Mon. May 25, Golden State at Houston, 9 p.m., ESPN
Game 5 * -- Wed. May 27, Houston at Golden State 9 p.m., ESPN
Game 6 * -- Fri. May 29, Golden State at Houston, 9 p.m., ESPN
Game 7 * -- Sun. May 31 Houston at Golden State, 9 p.m., ESPN
* = if necessary 
All times are Eastern

Source of schedule: http://www.nba.com/2015/news/05/15/eastern-conference-finals-schedule/


----------



## coolman302003

Clippers... wow that has to be really tough on their team, coming up short again in the Semis. Clippers have never been to the Conf. Finals or later rounds apparently. I don't know what happened after the 3rd quarter of game 6; I for sure thought they had that game in the books. They were outscored 40-15 in the 4th quarter of game 6. 
Then after "giving away the game" as coach Rivers said afterwards, having to go back to Houston and try to find a way to overcome that game on Friday was going to be tough. And, of course now we know they couldn't find a way to win, also never had a lead the entire game.

Houston joins only 8 other teams in the NBA playoffs to come back to win a 7 game series after a 3-1 deficit, becoming the 9th to do so. Interestingly, Houston came back from 3-1 in 1995 to defeat the Phoenix Suns in the semifinals that year and ultimately won the NBA championship that year defeating the Orlando Magic.
My opinion though is neither Clippers nor Houston could beat the Warriors ultimately in a seven game series, including the two teams remaining in the East (Atlanta & Cleveland). However&#8230;we shall see.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/600073328297005056

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/600062980500246528

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/600080982935470080

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/600067574513139712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/600067321328181250

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/600066404289781760
I'm happy for Coach Bud at Atlanta (who was the Spurs assistant coach for 16 seasons) with how far he has come with that team this year compared to a year ago. Wish them the best of luck against Cleveland.  :righton:

In the end....we have the #1 & #2 seeded teams for the Eastern and Western conferences, respectively.


----------



## joshjr

I think the Clippers just ran out of gas which makes me wonder if they would of had anything left in the tank for Golden State even if they had won game 6 or 7 against Houston. I think the Clippers are a better team then the Rockets but they couldn't prove it. Next year OKC will be back in the mix and who knows if the Clippers will resign DeAndre Jordan. This was the year for them to do it. Beating the Spurs took alot out of them. Been a pretty good playoffs for the west though.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I missed both of the game sevens somehow... I was watching the Clippers fall apart in game six, though. It was really strange. They were up about 20 and the announcers were making stuff up to talk about to pad the time... then the Clippers relaxed, Houston had subs in... and started making shots... then the Clippers stopped doing anything at all... and it seemed like in the blink of an eye they had it down to single digits... the announcers were saying things like, "this isn't going to happen is it?" And it did... it went from a 5 point deficit to a 9 point lead in what seemed like no time at all for Houston. I was watching the whole thing and it didn't feel real. Hard not to credit Houston for that comeback... but as far down as they were at that point, it didn't look good until it suddenly did!

The Clippers... started that series 1-1 without Chris Paul... could have been up 2-0 without him... and definitely were up 3-1 and in control. Then it all went upside down for them.

Interestingly... both Golden State and Houston each have one of those down-by-twenty comebacks in the 4th quarter this year in the playoffs... I do think the Warriors are the best team, but I could see this being interesting if Houston continues to play we-won't-quit style.

I can't even begin to pick Atlanta vs Cleveland. Both teams have some injury issues... Cleveland has LeBron... Atlanta plays inconsistently... LeBron has taken a worse/less-talented Cleveland team to the finals before... but also Atlanta could suddenly wake-up.


----------



## inkahauts

While the east finals will likely go seven games IMHO I kind of expect the west to go in five or six. However it wouldn't surprise me if the Warriors wiped out Huston in four. I think the Warriors or so far above the rest of the field. I also pick them to win in four to six games on the finals depending on who they face. I just don't think anyone is going to be able to keep up.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

The problem with Houston is... they will beat themselves... BUT, they also are capable of playing really well. I have to think that makes them a hard team to prepare for in some ways. With the Warriors, they play pretty consistently, it's just some games they shoot better than others... They aren't easy to beat, but I think you can prepare for them.

So... IF the good Houston shows up, it could be a long series. IF the bad Houston shows up, it could end quickly and painfully!


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Well... two really good games so far in the West. Can't get a bead on the series yet, though because the games have been so close.

Meanwhile, because I'm in the mood for self-promotion... and it is NBA related, even if my Charlotte Hornets aren't in the playoffs, for no reason other than I drew it over the last couple of days... here's a pretty picture for everyone!


----------



## Laxguy

You won't go wrong picking the Warriors to beat Houston.... Says this fair weather fan of NBA.


----------



## inkahauts

I'm very impressed that the Warriors won tonight because of a major defensive stand against harden in the last seconds when Dwight Howard played hot potato with the basketball...


----------



## Laxguy

My only question: Does Harden ever not travel? He had a fab. game last night, better stats than Curry, though stats never tells it all.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

There are a few guys, like Harden, that I swear they take extra steps a lot of the time. I'm not sure what really constitutes traveling these days... I mean if you take 9 steps, ok... but sure seems like 5 is often "ok" or at least not called, if it looks fancy while you do it.


----------



## coolman302003

Stewart Vernon said:


> Meanwhile, because I'm in the mood for self-promotion... and it is NBA related, even if my Charlotte Hornets aren't in the playoffs, for no reason other than I drew it over the last couple of days... here's a pretty picture for everyone!


Hey that's pretty nice, well done!  :up:


----------



## coolman302003

Boy..if you're an Atlanta Hawks fan you definitely don't like these stats
...On the flip side, for a LeBron/Cavs fan it's excellent. Hehe :grin:


















Cavaliers could very easily win this in 4 or 5 games now, before the series got started I really thought ATL had a chance and now I admit I'm doubting it A LOT. Cavs were excellent the entire game pretty much and that was without Kyrie, and ATL had Carroll playing. And now with Korver and possibly Horford suffering (game time decision) injuries they are really in trouble more than ever now. Honestly even if they're all healthy for the next game I don't see how they can comeback and win this series. Cavs I admit have had different players step up big and help the team (and LeBron) each game thus far.

The folks from _Inside the NBA_ seemed to think Cleveland will get it done in 4 game sweep fashion, they also thought ATL double teaming LeBron was unnecessary and just hurt them more as LeBron could just find another teammate to pass it to OR still make the shot over both defenders and/or drawing the foul call and heading to the FT line. And he knows it too that they can't successively guard him.

Magic's tweet after the game:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/601945889008132096


----------



## coolman302003

Stewart Vernon said:


> There are a few guys, like Harden, that I swear they take extra steps a lot of the time. I'm not sure what really constitutes traveling these days... I mean if you take 9 steps, ok... but sure seems like 5 is often "ok" or at least not called, if it looks fancy while you do it.


Not sure if you saw or not but on _Inside the NBA_ after the Hawks/Cavs game the #1 Nominee for Shaqtin' A Fool was about *"Uncalled Travels"*  :lol: Ironically, however none of the clips shown were from Houston players...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/601953034147483648


----------



## inkahauts

Atlanta is toast. To many players down at this point.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

coolman302003 said:


> Not sure if you saw or not but on _Inside the NBA_ after the Hawks/Cavs game the #1 Nominee for Shaqtin' A Fool was about *"Uncalled Travels"*  :lol: Ironically, however none of the clips shown were from Houston players...


Yeah... that was funny... oh, and thanks for the compliment on my picture.

I started wondering, as it looks almost definite that Cleveland will beat Atlanta now... assuming that happens, LeBron will be in his 5th consecutive finals (4 at Miami + 1 now)... he was there a 6th non-consecutive time in his first stint with the Cavs.

So, anyway... 5 finals in a row... that got me to thinking... Outside of players on those Celtics teams back in the day that were in the finals 10 times in a row... are there any other players who have been (win or lose) to the finals 5 straight times?

I can't think of anyone in the modern era... my brain is just fuzzy enough, but I think even though the Lakers/Celtics played seemingly every year back in the 1980s... I think there were just enough breaks in there that they didn't both go that many times in a row.

I tried to find a stat... but I only find team stats. It looks like no teams went more than 4 times in a row to the finals... which would seem to answer my question with a "no" but I know some players switch teams, so I'm allowing for that... which is in fact how LeBron is going to get to his 5th in a row.


----------



## sigma1914

Kerr had 4 straight .... 3 with Chicago and 1 with San Antonio.
LAL & Boston guys had 4 straight, too, in the 80s.


----------



## inkahauts

Yeah but pretty easy to make an argument it's much easier to get to that many in a row in the east today than it's ever been otherwise on either side. Especially now that the first round is 7 instead of 5.... Less chance of one team catching just enough fire to cause an upset. Lakers or celtics from the 80s would have made the finals every year bar major injury to multiple stars these last six years in the east. Heck Jordan's Chicago teams too...


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Yeah... I know it's arguably easier to do it in the east... but that said, IF it is so much easier to do it in the east... why hasn't anyone done it? I'm not about to argue in any form that the east isn't overall weaker than the west... heck, this year even at the top I think the best team in the east might only be the third best team in the west... but that said, even if it does weaken a little the stat of LeBron (potentially) going to 5 straight finals... it's still something that I don't think anyone has done outside of those Celtic Teams from before my time. That has to be worth something.

Arguably, IF Jordan had not retired... it would be hard to make a case that they couldn't have had 8 straight finals and probably 8 straight championships. I was glad for the Houston team that won back-to-back those in-between years there that broke up Jordan's two three-peats... but I can't argue those Houston teams were substantially better than what the Bulls would have fielded with Jordan. But that's a "what if" situation.

I'm not even the biggest LeBron fan, frankly... I'm not a hater... but I don't feel the same about him as I've felt about other NBA greats. To me, the consistent feeling I had with the greats... was, like with Jordan... when I was rooting for the Bulls, he always hit the shot... when I was rooting against the Bulls? Jordan also always hit the shot. I've rooted for and against LeBron in different matchups, but I never feel like he's "the man" in those scenarios in quite the same way I felt about others.

All that said, though... it seems like something worth acknowledging if he gets to his 5th straight finals. Also, considering this Cleveland team (with all the injuries) might not be substantially better than the previous Cleveland team he took to the finals... it's arguably twice he will have been the primary reason why his teams got to the finals. He was a big part of the Heat's 4-finals-in-a-row, but you can make the case he was part of a stronger team there.

Anyway, it's just random things to think about while the playoffs have hit a temporary boring streak where it looks all-but-inevitable who the finalists will be, but we still have to play a couple more games anyway!


----------



## coolman302003

Regarding the controversial call (including clarification) late in the 2nd quarter, of game 3 of ECF...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/602652430388502528

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/602652623846645760

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/602652806844182530

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/602652859931439105

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/602692817505259523
-------------------------------
Howard flagrant foul clarification during Game 4 of WCF...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/603027714769985536

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/603028399695765504

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/603338878842445824


----------



## coolman302003

The *Finals* matchups are all set now&#8230;

*Golden State vs. Cleveland*

Game 1: Thu. June 4, Cleveland at Golden State, 9:00 PM , ABC
Game 2: Sun. June 7, Cleveland at Golden State, 8:00 PM, ABC
Game 3: Tue. June 9, Golden State at Cleveland, 9:00 PM, ABC
Game 4: Thu. June 11, Golden State at Cleveland, 9:00 PM, ABC
Game 5 *: Sun, June 14, Cleveland at Golden State, 8:00 PM, ABC
Game 6 *: Tue, June 16, Golden State at Cleveland, 9:00 PM, ABC
Game 7 *: Fri, June 19, Cleveland at Golden State, 9:00 PM, ABC

* = if necessary 
All times are Eastern

Source: http://www.nba.com/2015/news/05/26/nba-finals-schedule/










Above results from http://www.basketball-reference.com/friv/playoffs.cgi


----------



## coolman302003

*Warriors' Thompson suffers concussion in Game 5*



> OAKLAND, Calif. (AP) - Golden State guard Klay Thompson has a concussion after getting kneed in the side of the head by Houston's Trevor Ariza.
> 
> [...] The Warriors said Thompson developed concussion symptoms after the game and will be evaluated by the medical staff. Thompson must pass the concussion protocol before he can return to play.


http://www.nba.com/2015/news/05/28/thompson-suffers-concussion.ap/index.html


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I was surprised Thompson didn't go through concussion protocol during the game. Either the protocol is flawed OR they bypassed it. Nobody wants to be watching a game where a person goes back out with a concussion and something worse happens. They need to tighten this up.

Meanwhile, on a lighter note...

The Warriors don't really beat themselves. They have off-shooting days, and can be beat... but you have to bring your A-game even when they have an off shooting night... so I think it will be hard for Cleveland to do that 4 out of 7 nights. IF Kyrie Irving is healthy again, I could certainly see Cleveland being able to take a couple of games... but I'll be legitimately surprised if the Warriors do not win the series.


----------



## yosoyellobo

Stewart Vernon said:


> Yeah... I know it's arguably easier to do it in the east... but that said, IF it is so much easier to do it in the east... why hasn't anyone done it? I'm not about to argue in any form that the east isn't overall weaker than the west... heck, this year even at the top I think the best team in the east might only be the third best team in the west... but that said, even if it does weaken a little the stat of LeBron (potentially) going to 5 straight finals... it's still something that I don't think anyone has done outside of those Celtic Teams from before my time. That has to be worth something.
> 
> Arguably, IF Jordan had not retired... it would be hard to make a case that they couldn't have had 8 straight finals and probably 8 straight championships. I was glad for the Houston team that won back-to-back those in-between years there that broke up Jordan's two three-peats... but I can't argue those Houston teams were substantially better than what the Bulls would have fielded with Jordan. But that's a "what if" situation.
> 
> I'm not even the biggest LeBron fan, frankly... I'm not a hater... but I don't feel the same about him as I've felt about other NBA greats. To me, the consistent feeling I had with the greats... was, like with Jordan... when I was rooting for the Bulls, he always hit the shot... when I was rooting against the Bulls? Jordan also always hit the shot. I've rooted for and against LeBron in different matchups, but I never feel like he's "the man" in those scenarios in quite the same way I felt about others.
> 
> All that said, though... it seems like something worth acknowledging if he gets to his 5th straight finals. Also, considering this Cleveland team (with all the injuries) might not be substantially better than the previous Cleveland team he took to the finals... it's arguably twice he will have been the primary reason why his teams got to the finals. He was a big part of the Heat's 4-finals-in-a-row, but you can make the case he was part of a stronger team there.
> 
> Anyway, it's just random things to think about while the playoffs have hit a temporary boring streak where it looks all-but-inevitable who the finalists will be, but we still have to play a couple more games anyway!


Those Celtics teams from before your time where really all that great. Who did they have Russell, Cousy, Jones, Havlicek, Sherman etc.
Meanwhile my Knicks had those players.


----------



## Laxguy

They did check out Thompson after that horrible foul, a knee to the head. He came back out and looked in a world of pain. 

I do believe concussion symptoms can take hours or days to show up. Fortunately, I have no personal experience with this!


----------



## Stewart Vernon

That's the thing, though... about concussions... the symptoms can delay AND you also are at the mercy of the player who is taught to be "tough" and "play hurt" to be honest about his symptoms before they get worse... and whatever we don't know about concussions, we do seem to know that if you get/have one and then get another one in short order, it is MUCH worse for you.

The problem in all sports is... athletes are told to "suck it up" and so they do, especially if they are playing in an important game... and the team wants a player out there... and the doctors usually work for the team... so it's really easy to clear a player in that moment.

Now I'm not saying anything nefarious or uncaring happened... but I am saying it was weird to see Curry come back the game before after the fall he took... and then to see Thompson take that knee to the head and they didn't check him out nearly as long as Curry and he was back on the bench ready to go... then clearly during the postgame when he literally said he was dizzy... that meant he should have been ruled out on that alone... the symptoms that came later in the evening were just icing on that cake.

I remember stories about players like Joe Montana who took a hit, went back into the game and completed a scoring drive, and didn't remember any of that the next day. We still have movies and TV shows where someone gets knocked out and someone always says "he's just knocked out, he'll be ok" as if that's a thing! I'm pretty sure the average Joe on the street still believes that... that you can take a major hit to the head, be dizzy or lose consciousness and all is well.

There may not be blame due in this case with the Warriors... but if there is a policy that allows anyone taking a blow to the head to opt out of the policy OR through semantics of not calling it a concussion allows them to not go through any protocol... then that's a meaningless policy to me.

Love or hate it, I think they need a consistent way to process these kinds of things. It's one thing when someone falls on a leg or arm and they can take x-rays and stress-test and figure out what is or isn't wrong... they can't really do that with concussions, and people can't see the damage so they need something in the "better safe than sorry" camp to me.


----------



## Laxguy

Had Kerr put Thompson in after the injury, I'd have had a fit. Thompson probably insisted on going back to the bench to show support for the team, and just to be there. He was in no condition to play. 

A lot has been learned about concussions in the last decade, and there is more t come.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Yeah, that's why I'm not reaming them completely... since he didn't go back into the game. The question of the night, however, was... IF the game had gotten close, would they have put Thompson back into the game? They don't have to answer that now, of course. Hopefully he really is okay by the time the finals start.


----------



## Laxguy

Dunno. I sure hope not. He may have been allowed to go back to the bench, with no clearance to play. So, even if Kerr in a lapse of judgment wanted to put him in, he may have said the Doc/trainer says "no". I hope that's how that would have worked. Looking at the kid, you could tell he could barely stand. And I am sure his neck muscles are sore as all get out.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

What's weird to me... and why I go back to Curry.... Curry took a nasty fall to the floor. It looked bad... and could have been worse... so they ran through all the tests and stuff and held him out for more than 30 minutes of real-time while evaluating him before allowing him to return to the game. He appeared after the game to be fine, but sore... and that probably was okay.

Thompson, on the other hand, gets a knee to the head... goes down... seems woozy, and is almost sent back into the game except he was bleeding from his ear! They were in the process of sending him right back into the game at that moment... it was the blood that prevented it.

So, then they go back and stitch him up... and he comes back to sit on the bench... but never comes in the game since they didn't need him at that point... but after the game he seemed off, and apparently had symptoms the next day or so too.

For as nasty as the Curry fall looked... I'm willing to bet the hardwood floor is technically "softer" than the Houston player's knee that Thompson took. Why Thompson wasn't immediately evaluated for the same length of time Curry had been the game previous is what concerns me most. It's like they took a worse head injury and went easier on the examination.

Had he not been bleeding... Thompson would have gone back into that game. So I hate to beat the deceased horse here... but someone should answer to that in terms of how that escapes any protocol that might be in place.

That said... hopefully Thompson will be okay for his own sake by game time next week.


----------



## Laxguy

That's pretty ripe speculation, Stewart! I cannot prove otherwise, but I don't think he was going to be played again that night regardless of the blood show or not. 

In any event, the poor guy is out for some time. I think it may not be due solely to concussion; the neck was torqued way beyond reason.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Laxguy said:


> That's pretty ripe speculation, Stewart! I cannot prove otherwise, but I don't think he was going to be played again that night regardless of the blood show or not.
> 
> In any event, the poor guy is out for some time. I think it may not be due solely to concussion; the neck was torqued way beyond reason.


It is speculation on the latter, when he came back after being stitched up... but I don't think it is speculation on the first part. He was coming back onto the court when someone noticed him bleeding from the ear. Clearly they hadn't spent much time at all with him at that point because they had to stitch him up to stop the bleeding. I'm not even saying there is "blame" per se... but at a minimum it appears to me their protocol is flawed when two different players on two consecutive games appear to have had two different processes.

I also wonder... Curry's parents and wife were at the game... and his father went back to the locker room initially. Were Clay Thompson's parents at the game? I almost get a hint of maybe it was because of the presence of Del Curry that they were more careful (apparently) with Steph... but if no one was advocating for Klay, they might have rushed through protocol.

Supposition for sure on my part there... but can't help but wonder.


----------



## coolman302003

Can LeBron win it all now doing it all by himself mostly? ....

*Kyrie Irving Injury Update: *



> [...] He (Kyrie) received an MRI today at Stanford Sports Medicine Clinic, which revealed a fractured left knee cap. He will have surgery to repair the knee in the coming days at the Cleveland Clinic in Cleveland by Cavaliers head team physician Dr. Richard Parker. *His recovery time is projected to be three to four months and his status will be updated as appropriate.*


This is a HUGE blow for the Cavaliers team now...

http://www.nba.com/cavaliers/releases/status-irving-150605


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I hate that happened to Kyrie Irving last night. We don't know if they might have pulled it out in overtime with him, but we know they didn't without him... and we also know he did a pretty good job defensively on Curry plus Kyrie scores in bunches sometimes too.

I'm rooting for Golden State, as opposed to rooting against Cleveland... but I always have the same mindset that Steve Kerr said after the game... I want the team I'm rooting for to win playing against the other team as healthy as they can be. Fouling out a player is part of the game, but being out due to injury sucks.

Can LeBron average 40-50 points for several games in a row? Sure. But last night's 44 was just good enough to get Cleveland into an overtime and they aren't going to have Kyrie. As good as LeBron can be, him doing it all by himself is what didn't work the last time around with Cleveland.

Golden State appeared to take the approach I would always take... don't double-team him... play him hard, make him work, and he will sometimes make tough shots and score a bunch... but don't let him beat a double-team and throw it to a wide-open player for easy shots. His team isn't scrubs... that gets overplayed sometimes in the press... but nobody else (with Kyrie and Kevin Love both out) can score at the levels LeBron can without a lot of help. So make it hard for LeBron, and he will have awesome numbers, but the rest of his team will find it hard to get into a rhythm.

I still see a possibility that pride and effort could win Cleveland a game or two... but I just can't see this series going any way besides to the Warriors.


----------



## Laxguy

Hope you're right, Stewart- and isn't it good that Klay Thompson is back, looking healthy?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Yeah, Klay seemed his normal self talking after the game... so that was good. He started slow, but then so did most of the Warriors. They can't start slow like that unless they want every game to be a nail-biter... That's the one thing that can help Cleveland out... IF Golden State starts slow, it gives Cleveland a chance to build early confidence... and that makes a world of difference... but if the Warriors start out hot, I think that will kill some of the Cleveland players confidence... not LeBron, but the rest of the guys I mean.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Well, that was a bit of a surprise. Although I guess maybe it shouldn't have been. Cleveland has actually played better defense in the playoffs without Kyrie. IF they can keep up that defense, Golden State might have a problem. Golden State gets hot and it doesn't matter... but if they are just ok to good, consistent defense causes them a bit of a problem.

The problem for Cleveland is trying to outscore Golden State... IF they can keep the game slower, they don't need to score as much.


----------



## inkahauts

Golden state didn't play their game tonight, this 8 days off then two days off is destroying their rhythm. they will be better on every other day the rest of the week i think. I have a feeling they will get it back....


----------



## Laxguy

Certainly makes game three rather more interesting!


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I forgot to add... while I was rooting for Golden State to pull it out, there were a couple of times down the stretch (and the announcers nailed it) that LeBron was clearly fouled and did not get the call. He was also held on that late jump ball that he ended up catching instead of tipping. To that end, I was okay that Cleveland won because they had earned it. I would hate to have had to look back at those bad no-calls and feel like they got ripped off of a win.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Some fun with words to describe this series so far...

The Cavaliers have been playing like warriors while the Warriors have been playing, well, a little cavalier so far.

That pretty much sums up how we get to where we are.


----------



## Laxguy

Like the way you put that, Stewart, but don't like the truth in it!


----------



## yosoyellobo

The only thing that keeps James from beening the perfect player is that he plays for the wrong city.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Laxguy said:


> Like the way you put that, Stewart, but don't like the truth in it!


I hear you... I have been rooting for Golden State... but when you really watch how much harder Cleveland is working, it's hard to actually root against them. I'm just about to the point where I'll be ok no matter who wins.


----------



## inkahauts

If the Warriors get back to playing entire games the way they played the fourth quarter which is how they played the first three series they will still win this. If not...... 

They completely lost their rhythm with way to many days off then had their expectations raised way to high when Irving went down that they sort of got lost in a haze. It's really up to Kerr IMHO to get them mentally ready for the next game and win. It's all mental at this point and everyone on Cleveland is playing like it doesn't matter if they lose they just want to play. Zero expectations on them now. 

There's really no excuse for either team not winning, especially the Warriors. It's simply a matter of who will outplay who, not who didn't play as good as they could IMHO.


----------



## Laxguy

Can't wait for tip off! I may even watch live!!


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I always watch these sorts of things live. The rare exception is when I have to be out of the house and then it's hard to cutoff contact and not find out the results before I get home to watch. Whenever I am able to be home (which is most of the time) I always watch sports live.


----------



## Laxguy

I'm fortunate in that I can manage to avoid spoilers most of the time, so I can record and watch a bit later. My wife feels the same, so there's no conflict. But it means avoiding e-mails and web browsing. Or watching ESPN sports events due to their incessant crawls.


----------



## inkahauts

I try and start late but soon enough to get to live right around the end of the game. 

Great game tonight. Warriors are finally getting back in sync.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Tonight was more of what I had expected the series to be once Irving was down... Warriors trying to run the Cavaliers ragged, and it's ok to miss shots IF the volume of shots goes up and you get more possessions by rebounding and scrapping for the ball. Couple that with Cavalier fatigue and you get what happened tonight.

A couple of days rest, however, and we'll see if any of this sticks for the next game OR if we go back to more of the slowdown stuff.

I'm not surprised how we got here... but I'm surprised how we got here. If that makes sense... I always figured Warriors winning 4-2... but the way the games have gone, tonight is the only game with a clear win for them. They could just as easily be down 3-1 instead of tied 2-2... and IF this thing somehow goes to 7 games... even with home court advantage, I'd be scared of the Cavaliers having one more trick up their sleeves... so if Golden State wants this, I strongly recommend they get the next 2 games and not let Cleveland get a foothold again.


----------



## Laxguy

Agree, agree. Nice to see some rebounds by the W's! And for Curry to get at least warm!


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Wish I had posted this before the game... not a prediction on the game itself, but rather the eventual outcome of the series.

My feeling going into tonight was that the winner of game 5 should win the series. Golden State should be the superior team, even though Cleveland has the superior single player. It was tied 2-2 going into tonight, but could just as easily have been 3-1 in favor of Cleveland.

So... my feeling was, IF Cleveland won tonight... they should win the series because Golden State would have to win 2 games in a row to close out in game 7 BUT only Cleveland had won 2 games in a row in this series so it seemed unlikely that Golden State would suddenly be able to do that in games 6 and 7. The flip side... IF Golden State wins then Cleveland would have to win both final games... and while they had done it already in the series, I liked the odds of Golden State not having 2 cold games in a row after having 2 good games in a row.

Now... we'll see if my logic pans out. I'm not saying this won't go to game 7... Cleveland could go back home and win game 6... and Golden State should be scared about that and want this series to be over... but I give them the slight edge that IF game 6 looks obviously like a Cleveland win, Golden State could pack it in early and rest for game 7 whereas Cleveland has to go into game 6 as hard as they have gone every game so far.


----------



## Laxguy

Warriors, 4-2. Just my take.


----------



## chevyguy559

Laxguy said:


> Warriors, 4-2. Just my take.


Yep, I think so too


----------



## Stewart Vernon

4-2 was my original prediction before the series started... so I won't be wrong if that happens... but the way things have played out, I wouldn't be surprised to get to game 7. My gut says game 6 is most likely to be a close Cleveland win OR a blowout Golden State win.


----------



## Laxguy

Interesting. I predict a modest GS spread, ten points or less.


----------



## inkahauts

was a great game!

Lebron should have won MVP though...


----------



## coolman302003

inkahauts said:


> Lebron should have won MVP though...


He actually received 4 (out of 11) of the votes on the ballot. Curry didn't receive any which tbh isn't extremely surprising..I guess. But, I figured there's no way they would give it to a losing team player -- it just doesn't happen. (well actually...only in history once has it ever happened and that was Jerry West over 40 years ago)

"Iguodala received seven of 11 votes on the MVP ballot (link), with Cleveland forward LeBron James receiving the other four." (SI.com - Warriors guard Andre Iguodala named NBA Finals MVP)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/611024766187794433
This is also a good read... LeBron James's latest NBA Finals heartbreak shouldn't define his legacy _(SI.com)_

Overall though this was a great series, and ultimately in the end the better team won. We could sit here an hash out all the "What ifs..." for the Cavs and how that may have changed the outcome...but it's all really a moot point now.  

Congrats to the Warriors and especially Steve Kerr on a outstanding beginning to his coaching career, I'm really glad for him. :righton:


----------



## gpg

It wouldn't surprise me to see the same matchup in next season's finals.


----------



## inkahauts

I kind of expect okc to get there if they are healthy. Cleaves do will depend on fee agents. But that's quite probably IMHO.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

We got where I thought we would when the series started... but took a different path to get there. I'm fine with LeBron not being MVP. He is the MVP of his team and was the best player in the series... but he rejected the award before that game... and he would have felt embarrassed taking it after losing the series. I expect some in Cleveland would even have ripped him for accepting that award... so I think the voters did the only logical thing.


----------

